# Pet Thieves



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

I normally post on the cat forums but this is of interest to dog owners as well. Three men riding around in this white Transit van Reg No. MW55 UTE have been seen trying to steal dogs from gardens and yards in N.E England. They are alledgedly traveller's so could surface anywhere. I have no details on whether they are targeting specific breeds or sizes of dogs so beware if you spot this van in your neighbourhood. Report it to the police as it has already been reported in Northumbria.


----------



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update- I live near Durham so will share around


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is hilarious the way every dog and horse thief has a white transit van


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes we have this sort pay a lot of attention to our lurcher so best be extra careful with this breed.


----------



## Crankyhorse (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's hope they hit a bridge support on a motorway soon.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Blitz said:


> It is hilarious the way every dog and horse thief has a white transit van


What else would you use?...

Plenty of room, cheap to get hold of, no-one pays attention to them and because white's about 3 times as common as all the other colours put together - pretty much indistinguishable.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

tabulahrasa said:


> What else would you use?...
> 
> Plenty of room, cheap to get hold of, no-one pays attention to them and because white's about 3 times as common as all the other colours put together - pretty much indistinguishable.


Except that every time anyone sees a white transit they go into panic mode and take its photo and plaster it all over the internet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

groundhogdaze said:


> Report it to the police as it has already been reported in Northumbria.


Have they?
News index

Can you find it?

If they have a number plate it should be a doddle for the police to act!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Have they?
> News index
> 
> Can you find it?
> ...


Assuming the number plate is legit.

I once witnessed an incident in Shropshire at an agility show. People (travellers) came onto the show site and tried to snatch 2 lurchers' leads from out of the owners hand, right next to me. She held on and shouted and they legged it. They were in a maroon 4x4 so not everyone has a white transit van.


----------



## HannahE (Apr 21, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Except that every time anyone sees a white transit they go into panic mode and take its photo and plaster it all over the internet.


However in this case the white transit van with that reg SHOULD be looked out for as it tried to steal MY family's dogs. Just lucky they didn't see the owner sat in the garden as they tried to get in the gate.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Blitz said:


> It is hilarious the way every dog and horse thief has a white transit van


Isn't it just - Have to admit whilst social media is amazing I hate posts like this.

Heaven forbid the owner of the van is innocent 

No such thing as innocent until proven guilty these days.

Best fail safe for keeping your dogs safe is not leaving them alone in back yard not even for a few minutes.

Much more likely to keep them safe than sharing a picture of a van which might be involved but might not.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HannahE said:


> However in this case the white transit van with that reg SHOULD be looked out for as it tried to steal MY family's dogs. Just lucky they didn't see the owner sat in the garden as they tried to get in the gate.


Dreadful - glad they failed 

I don't understand what is so bad putting warning threads up like this?

Forewarned is forearmed, after all.

I would be grateful for the heads up if it were in my area


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Dreadful - glad they failed
> 
> I don't understand what is so bad putting warning threads up like this?
> 
> ...


I suspect the issue is that quite often they turn out to be mistakes or hoaxes and by the time people know that it's gone viral and it's too late.

I'd still use a transit if I was stealing stuff though, lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> I suspect the issue is that quite often they turn out to be mistakes or hoaxes and by the time people know that it's gone viral and it's too late.
> 
> I'd still use a transit if I was stealing stuff though, lol.


I get that, but if it's true (and it seems this one is) then better safe than sorry IMO.

We can choose to take notice or not


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

HannahE said:


> However in this case the white transit van with that reg SHOULD be looked out for as it tried to steal MY family's dogs. Just lucky they didn't see the owner sat in the garden as they tried to get in the gate.


How dreadful, but if they did not even get in the gate how on earth do you know they were trying to steal anything let alone the dogs.

I think every time these posts go on (and on horse sites it is even more common) it is found that the police are totally unaware of any thefts or reported attempted thefts.


----------



## HannahE (Apr 21, 2014)

Blitz said:


> How dreadful, but if they did not even get in the gate how on earth do you know they were trying to steal anything let alone the dogs.
> 
> I think every time these posts go on (and on horse sites it is even more common) it is found that the police are totally unaware of any thefts or reported attempted thefts.


Well my brothers garden is sheltered backed by woods. They have a bricked ground with NOTHING in it bar the two dogs playing. The guy opens the gate, my brothers stands up and he jumps it into the back of the van (not even a seat) and they speed out of the street onto a busy road almost causing a crash. NO they might not have wanted the dogs, but if they didn't, what did they want? To be in the back of the house? They sure as hell wanted something. So maybe you shouldn't say anything unless you know 😁


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Its disgusting that this is as wide spread as it has been reported.

White van man strikes again....and its true, plenty of room for dog crates and dogs etc to be hidden in the back of a largish van but really a family estate car with dogs in a crate in the boot would be just as easy and even less noticeable. People don't look twice at dogs in cars especially if they are in properly made crates etc.

Stealing dogs needs to be made a crime in itself and if and when people are caught etc there should be really stiff penalties for it....not community service or a small fine.


----------

